# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  اختر ارقامك وجاوب؟

## آهات حنونه

قبل أن تقرأ السؤال عليك أن تختار 3
ارقام من الرقم 1 الى الرقم 25
واذهب إلى السؤال وجاوب عليه.........
فقط الــــ 3 ارقام مما تختاره
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
إذا" فكر بالرقم أولا" ثم أجب
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
فكر
.
.
.
.
.
.
هل اخترت رقم
.
.
.
.












هذه هي الأسئلة

1-لو قالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فماذا ستقول؟؟

2-لو قالوا لك غدا" ستموت ماذا ستفعل؟؟

3-لو قالوا لك ترجع للماضي ماذا ستأخذ معك؟؟

4-لو قالوا اختر أمنية ونحن نحققها لك ماذا ستكون؟؟

5-لو قالوا لك يرجعلك إنسان فقدته من سيكون ؟؟

6-لو قالوا اختر شخصية نسائية مثالية أثرت فيك؟؟

7-لو قالوا ما هي أجمل دمعة زرفتها بحياتك؟؟

8-لو قالوا اختر شخصية رجالية مثالية أثرت فيك؟؟

9-لو قالوا لك هل تظن الحياة حلوة؟؟

10-لو قالوا لك أن ترجع لفترة من الماضي ما هي الفترة؟؟

11-لو قالوا لك الموت أهون ولا الحياة؟؟

12-لو قالوا لك متى ستعلن الحزن؟؟

13-لو قالوا لك ما هو الحلم الذي يراودك كل ليلة؟؟

14-لو قالوا لك ماذا تحب أن تحلم في منامك الليلة؟؟

15-لو قالوا لك سوف نطلي غرفتك ما هو اللون الذي تريده؟؟

16-لو قالوا لك من ماذا يتكون قلبك؟؟

17-لو قالوا لك اضف شيئا"لحياتك؟؟ سواء شخص أو عادة أو صفة أو.....

18-لو قالوا لك انزع شيئا" من حياتك؟؟ سواء شخص أو عادة أو صفة أو...

19-لو قالوا لك أي سؤال يحرجك؟؟

20-لو قالوا أي سؤال يؤثر فيك؟؟

21-لو قالوا لك أي شخص تتمنى له كل الخير؟؟

22-لو قالوا لك أي شخص مدين له؟؟

23-لو قالوا لك أوصف وطنك؟؟

24 -مامدى تاثير صديقاتك على طباعك وشخصيتك؟؟

بنتظااااار دودكم : وتقبلو تحياتي ..بحر العجائب

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> قبل أن تقرأ السؤال عليك أن تختار 3
> ارقام من الرقم 1 الى الرقم 25
> واذهب إلى السؤال وجاوب عليه.........
> فقط الــــ 3 ارقام مما تختاره
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...

----------


## آهات حنونه

ثانكس على المرور الرائع حساسه بزياده

----------


## ورده محمديه

> قبل أن تقرأ السؤال عليك أن تختار 3
> ارقام من الرقم 1 الى الرقم 25
> واذهب إلى السؤال وجاوب عليه.........
> فقط الــــ 3 ارقام مما تختاره
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



 

يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه 
موفقه,, وعساكِ على القوه

----------


## بنت نصر الله

1-لو قالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فماذا ستقول؟؟

حلمي برضاا الله علي 

3-لو قالوا لك ترجع للماضي ماذا ستأخذ معك؟؟

صديقه خسرتهاا


5-لو قالوا لك يرجعلك إنسان فقدته من سيكون ؟؟


صديقتي وحبيبتي 


شكراا ع الموضوووووووووع

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

5-لو قالوا لك يرجعلك إنسان فقدته من سيكون ؟؟
خـآلتي الله يرحمها 

6-لو قالوا اختر شخصية نسائية مثالية أثرت فيك؟؟
فاطمة الزهراء عليها افضل الاصلاة والسلام 

16-لو قالوا لك من ماذا يتكون قلبك؟؟
من جليد 

يسلموو بحر على الوضوع
ماننحرم  :amuse:

----------


## آهات حنونه

ثانكس على المرور الحلو اسعدني تواجدكم معي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

3-لو قالوا لك ترجع للماضي ماذا ستأخذ معك؟؟
صديقتي 
4-لو قالوا اختر أمنية ونحن نحققها لك ماذا ستكون؟؟
 امحي الارهابيني من على وجه الارض00 بناء اضرحه على قبور آآمة البقيع عليهم السلام 

6-لو قالوا اختر شخصية نسائية مثالية أثرت فيك؟؟
سيدتي زينب عليهاالسلام  وفاطمه الكبرى بنت الحسين

----------


## آهات حنونه

اسعدني مرورك انين القلب

----------


## دموع الماضي

> 3-لو قالوا لك ترجع للماضي ماذا ستأخذ معك؟؟
> *صديقة قديمة لما أراها من فترة طويلة...*
> 
> 7-لو قالوا ما هي أجمل دمعة زرفتها بحياتك؟؟
> *لا أذكر أني ذرفت دمــوع للفرح فقط تدمع عيني .. ودمـوعي تكـون للحــزن.. ولكن أجمـل دمـوعي التي أذرفها عنـدمـا أكـون أقرأ دعــاء في خشيـة كاملة لـ ربي عز وجـل..*
> 
> 9-لو قالوا لك هل تظن الحياة حلوة؟؟
> *الحياة تتغير كأنها كل الأحوال الجوية .. فـ أوقاتاً تكـون حلـوة و أوقاتاً تكـون مريرة..*



 
*مشكورة خيـتـووو على هذا الموضوع الرائع*
*سلمت يمناكِ*
*الله لا يحرمنا من مواضيعك الحلـوة*
*موفقة بإذن الله*
*دمتي في حفظ المولى ورعايته..*

*كـل الــود..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> قبل أن تقرأ السؤال عليك أن تختار 3
> ارقام من الرقم 1 الى الرقم 25
> واذهب إلى السؤال وجاوب عليه.........
> فقط الــــ 3 ارقام مما تختاره
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> ...



 

*يسلموووو ع الاسئلة الكشووخيه* 
*بس هذولا اللي اخترتهم وجاوبت عليهم* 
*تحيااااتوووو*

----------


## آهات حنونه

اسعدني تواجدك الرائع وصراحتك عواميه صفوانيه

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> 1-لو قالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فماذا ستقول؟؟
> *لحمي اقعد من النوم كل شي غير 
> فلان مات وجى محل فلان وقتله فلان وو
> << كان يتغير الوضع اشوي الى الاحسن
> * 
> 4-لو قالوا اختر أمنية ونحن نحققها لك ماذا ستكون؟؟
> 
> *قوانين الشبكة ماتسبح بأن اقول مافي خاطري
> << حلمي سياسي 
> ...




م*مشكورة خيتو على الطرح
يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية
ولاعدمناك يارب
*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا خيه.. 
يعطيش الف عافيه





> 3-لو قالوا لك ترجع للماضي ماذا ستأخذ معك؟؟
> احبتي والمقربين لقلبي 
> 7-لو قالوا ما هي أجمل دمعة ذرفتها بحياتك؟؟
> لما احس بأهتمام اللي احبهم فيني وقت ضيقتي واني شي عظيم في حياتهم ما يتحملو يشوفو حزني ولا دموعي غصب عني ازيد في الدموع بس حلوه ساعتها 
> 9-لو قالوا لك هل تظن الحياة حلوة؟؟
> ايه وايد .. بس نفهمها
> بنتظااااار دودكم : وتقبلو تحياتي ..بحر العجائب





تسلمي خيه عالطرح
موفقه
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اسعدني مروركم*

*الناري.....اميرة المرح*

----------


## ~] دلوعه خطيبها

1-لو قالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فماذا ستقول؟؟
آتمنى تكوين اسره سعيده محبه مع ابناء

6-لو قالوا اختر شخصية نسائية مثالية أثرت فيك؟؟
فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليها

8-لو قالوا اختر شخصية رجالية مثالية أثرت فيك؟؟

الامام علي عليه السلام دينيا وحياتيا خطيبي

----------


## آهات حنونه

_اسعدني مرورك دلوعة خطيبها_

----------


## احلابدر

اشكرج على الموضوع الجميل 
واجابتي على الاسئلة
(4) هو مستحيل ان في احد يحقق لي امنيتي غير الله سبحانه وتعالى
 (14)  احب احلم برؤية امامي وحبيبي الامام على سلام الله عليه
(24) بصراحه مالهم اي تأثير بحياتي لان بزمنا هذا الصديق ماعاد صديق وفي بل اصبح صديق مصالح فقط

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*4-لو قالوا اختر أمنية ونحن نحققها لك ماذا ستكون؟؟*
*اشتغل بالتحري* 
*24 -مامدى تاثير صديقاتك على طباعك وشخصيتك؟؟*
*   مالهمش تأثير* 
*17-لو قالوا لك اضف شيئا"لحياتك؟؟ سواء شخص أو عادة أو صفة أو.....*
*ماافكر اضيف شي لحيــاتي بل أفكر اغير حياتي كلها*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

5-لو قالوا لك يرجعلك إنسان فقدته من سيكون ؟؟

صديقتي 



10-لو قالوا لك أن ترجع لفترة من الماضي ما هي الفترة؟؟

الطفوله

15-لو قالوا لك سوف نطلي غرفتك ما هو اللون الذي تريده؟؟
أزرق وبيج

تسلمين على الموضوع الحلو

ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## قطعة سكر

5-لو قالوا لك يرجعلك إنسان فقدته من سيكون ؟؟
جدتي ام ابوي الله يرحمهاا

15-لو قالوا لك سوف نطلي غرفتك ما هو اللون الذي تريده؟؟
سماوي او احمر وااحد من هالأثنين

21-لو قالوا لك أي شخص تتمنى له كل الخير؟؟
الكل اتمنى له الخير مهماً كان
يسلمووو خيه ع الطرح
لاعدمنااك
تقبلي مروري
سي ياا..~

----------


## هدوء الغرام

5-لو قالوا لك يرجعلك إنسان فقدته من سيكون ؟؟
مافي إنسان فقدته ودي يرجع لي لانه راح من نفسه 

 9-لو قالوا لك هل تظن الحياة حلوة؟؟
الحياة حلوة بس للي يفهمها 

 12-لو قالوا لك متى ستعلن الحزن؟؟
لن أعلن الحزن مادمت في الحياة الا لاهل البيت عليهم السلام


مشكورة غناتي على الافكار الحلوة 
تسلمين  :cool:

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الله يسلمــــــــكم ويدوم تواصلكم الرائع*

*تحياتــــــي لكم*

----------


## ناعية الآل000

-لو قالوا اختر أمنية ونحن نحققها لك ماذا ستكون؟؟
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*ان ارى صاحب الأمر*

-لو قالوا لك سوف نطلي غرفتك ما هو اللون الذي تريده؟؟

*ابيض ناعم*

24 -مامدى تاثير صديقاتك على طباعك وشخصيتك؟؟

حبيبتي هي التي لها التأثير الكلي على طباعي وشخصيتي

----------


## رنيم الحب

-لو قالوا لك ترجع للماضي ماذا ستأخذ معك؟؟
سأخذ معي ذكرياتي الجميلة التي أندثرت .. وأحلآمي التي بنيتها ولم تتحقق 
أحبتي الذين غآبو عن عيني ولآزالوا يستوطنون ذآكرتي 


6-لو قالوا اختر شخصية نسائية مثالية أثرت فيك؟؟
أتأثر كثيرآآ بتلك الشخصيآت التي تبحث عن الكمــــآل وتسعى دومآآ للرقي في التعآمل 
وأكثر الشخصيآآت التي أثرت فيي منذ الصغر صديقة لي كآنت دومـآآ تشجعني على 
حضور المآتم والأدعية .. وترغبني في أعمال الخير 
فكان لكلآمها وعبآرآآتها أثر عميق في قلبي 
(شكرآآ لصآحبة الرووح البيضــــــآآء.. )


9-لو قالوا لك هل تظن الحياة حلوة؟؟
نحنُ من نستطيع أن نصنع الحيآآة ونجعلها حلووة أو مرة 
فالحيآة لآتصفو ولن تصفوو لأحد 
فكلنا مبتلى في هذه الحيآآة 
لكن إذآ نظرنا إلى كل بلآء نعمة من الله وأن كل مشكلة توآجهنا 
تعلمنا دروسـآآ في الحيآة ولآبد أن تُحل يومـآ ما 
وكل بلآء وضيق بعده فرح وسعآآدة 
حتمـــآآ ستكون حيآتنــآآ على مايرآآم 


يسلموو غــــــــآليتي .. 
*~آهـــــــــــآآت*~ 
على رووعة الطرح والأسئلة الممتعة والرآئعة 
موفقة لكل خير .. 
تحيـآآتي..
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*-لو قالوا لك يرجعلك إنسان فقدته من سيكون ؟؟* 
*أبوي وأمي الله يرحمهم* 

* 
10-لو قالوا لك أن ترجع لفترة من الماضي ما هي الفترة؟؟

الطفوله 



14-لو قالوا لك ماذا تحب أن تحلم في منامك الليلة؟؟

احلم مع خطيبي نكون اسرة حلوه وهادئه 
وكلها حب وتفآهم




كل الشكر لصآحبة الموضوع
ربي يعطيكِ العافيه خيوة 
ودي ..**
*

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

7-لو قالوا ما هي أجمل دمعة ذرفتها بحياتي ؟؟
هي دمعة من الخشية الله
ودمعة فيه فراق من شخص عزيز عليي

يسلمووو على الطرح في انتظار جددكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

1-لو قالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فماذا ستقول؟؟

ان يعم السلام البحرين 
2-لو قالوا لك غدا" ستموت ماذا ستفعل؟؟
احمد الله واشكره على الحياة التي حباني اياها والملم مابقي من عمري بالادعية واعمال الخير وكتابة الوصية
3-لو قالوا لك ترجع للماضي ماذا ستأخذ معك؟
ذكريات البابا الله يرحمه
طرح حلو

----------

